# 1 Kitten growling at the other over toy



## johnnyrelentless (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, we just got 2 kittens. Manx, 2 1/2 months. They are very playful and get along great. But my wife just gave them a few toys. They are both ignoring one of the toys and want the other one. Jeff took the other toy and has been growling with it continuously for 20 minutes even though Lester immediately lost all interest in it. Is this growling normal? Thanks.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine don't growl over toys so much but they do over favored sleeping places or perches - with mine - they figure it out on their own, once it's established who is the alpha cat!


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes its normal, nothing to worry about it will grow out of it. I've seen this a lot over the years, some kittens feel threatened by the thought of something like a toy so will pretend to fight it and try to scare it. Some will fear it being taken away so will try to deter others (including you) from coming near them to take it.

Perfectly normal just remember to give them both plenty of attention, food and water


----------

